# Window Tinting - Midlands?



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Would appreciate a bit of help please. Can anybody recommend a window tinter either close to Kidderminster or Shirley/Solihull please?

Thanks!!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

There is an outstanding place in Kidderminster called Tint Devils literally next door to The Watermill. 

I've used Jason for years to tint the Windows on countless cars of mine and everyone has been flawless. Can't praise the guy enough


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Alfa... I know where that is so will give him a call.

Cheers....


----------

